# USG All purpose pallet - good choice or big mistake?



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

Being located in Norway leaves me at a selection disadvantage when it comes to buying decent drywall mud. 

One of the key issues is selection. At the moment I have to import USG products from a UK supplier. They are good people and gave me some decent advice.

But I made a bit of a boo boo when I imported 56 buckets of All purpose plus 3. If only I had done some more research on here beforehand :furious: It really just did not have the right adhesion properties for taping and is generally a bit soft.

My question now is, am I about to make the same mistake again :blink:?

This time I am planning on getting hold of a pallet of USG All purpose. This is the exact product that I will be buying http://www.sheetrockdirect.com/acatalog/USG_Sheetrock_Joint_Compounds.html

Will I be able to use it for taping and topping all the way up to level 5 (obviously varying degrees of water will need to be added)?

From what I have read so far on here, it should do the trick, but I just wanted to double check.

PS: Local suppliers only provide 10L buckets (2.2 gallons) of local stuff so they don't really work to well with my pumps (due to being quite shallow) and they are about 2 times more expensive.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Green top is excellent for taping, sticks like no ones business! Quite heavy, though, and shrinks back, wouldn't use for finishing. If I remember right, you have access to plus3(blue lid), I would use that for finishing. Hope this helps.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

you will like the green lid better :yes:


----------



## DrywallerDustin (Mar 1, 2013)

I would see if you can get a mixed pallet, 25% green the rest topping, or even plus 3.
Green lid is hard stuff, unless you have a pc sander I'd shy away from using it past first coat


----------



## Mud Masters (Mar 1, 2013)

NationalGypsum / Proform black lid has a little more adhesion and comes from factory with less water therefore it shrinks less on bed coats. I'm just glad there aren't as many compound manufacturers as there are tire co. I shop around for the better deals, pallet at time when I know I'll use it quick


----------



## grinnell drywall (Aug 14, 2011)

we have used all green lid for 20 years. started using midweight for beads. imo green lid is great for taping and stomp and knockdown


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

grinnell drywall said:


> we have used all green lid for 20 years. started using midweight for beads. imo green lid is great for taping and stomp and knockdown


Did you ever use it for getting a Level 5 finish. Roll or spray on then wipe off?


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Did you ever use it for getting a Level 5 finish. Roll or spray on then wipe off?


I like to mop it out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> I like to mop it out.


 Sounds A little messy!!:blink:


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

moore said:


> Sounds A little messy!!:blink:


Not that kind of mop. Like this.


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

green lid is great for taping, plus 3 for everything else, then on final coat try mixing blue and green..If you can order lightweight green mix with blue for final it is smooth and no pinholes..AWESOME FOR LEVEL 5!!


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Like everyone else said, grren is great for taping/texturing... not so much for finishing, it's a bear to sand. As for level 5'ing with it, it gets a bit gummy because of all the glue, better to go with a topping or +3


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> green lid is great for taping, plus 3 for everything else, then on final coat try mixing blue and green..If you can order lightweight green mix with blue for final it is smooth and no pinholes..AWESOME FOR LEVEL 5!!


Yea go with this!
I do the same! mix about 3 big scoops of green in the blue for all boxing and finishing! This stops alot of scratching when sanding!:thumbup:
I also do the oppisite when doing internals as it cuts down on the shrinkage!
Looks like u get ur filler from same place as me? And yea they will mix a pallet up for u! Think i will just order 1 of each next time 2 save on carrage costs!:thumbsup:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey Kiwi if its not belmore u get ur filler from where is it?


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Hey Kiwi if its not belmore u get ur filler from where is it?


Just buy it locally in Norway. Approx 50% more expensive. And more difficult to get 15L buckets.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Just buy it locally in Norway. Approx 50% more expensive. And more difficult to get 15L buckets.


One of the key issues is selection. At the moment I have to import USG products from a UK supplier. They are good people and gave me some decent advice.
U said u import from a uk supplier!!!


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> One of the key issues is selection. At the moment I have to import USG products from a UK supplier. They are good people and gave me some decent advice.
> U said u import from a uk supplier!!!


Yep. I "import" from belmore. But I can buy smaller buckets from other manufacturers from local suppliers in norway. 

My key challenge when buying in bulk from the uk is making sure I get the right product. That's why I reached out here.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

KiwiInNorway said:


> Yep. I "import" from belmore. But I can buy smaller buckets from other manufacturers from local suppliers in norway.
> 
> My key challenge when buying in bulk from the uk is making sure I get the right product. That's why I reached out here.


OK sorry chief!
If u mix it up u will find u have a great product!:thumbup:
U dont want 2 use green only unless u really like sanding for days!!
pm me if u want any other info!


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

VANMAN said:


> Yea go with this!
> I do the same! mix about 3 big scoops of green in the blue for all boxing and finishing! This stops alot of scratching when sanding!:thumbup:
> I also do the oppisite when doing internals as it cuts down on the shrinkage!
> Looks like u get ur filler from same place as me? And yea they will mix a pallet up for u! Think i will just order 1 of each next time 2 save on carrage costs!:thumbsup:


Lately I have been mixing the purple lid with blue for coating corners, and this works well minimal shrinkage, and easy to sand!! Then using ultralite green with blue for the 12 box! Comes out sweet!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

spacklinfool said:


> Lately I have been mixing the purple lid with blue for coating corners, and this works well minimal shrinkage, and easy to sand!! Then using ultralite green with blue for the 12 box! Comes out sweet!


We only get the blue and green over here!!


----------

